# Phantom AKA WWIII



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

If you are an Ed Harris or Duchovny fan as I am you will be pleased to know that Phantom will be released in the US on June 25th on DVD and Blu-ray. I saw a screening before it was released to theaters and if you can get passed the lack of Russian accents, it really is a taught thriller with a lot of suspense throughout.
http://www.ondvdreleases.com/1629-phantom-2013-dvd-release-date.html


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> If you are an Ed Harris or Duchovny fan as I am you will be pleased to know that Phantom will be released in the US on June 25th on DVD and Blu-ray. I saw a screening before it was released to theaters and if you can get passed the lack of Russian accents, it really is a taught thriller with a lot of suspense throughout.
> http://www.ondvdreleases.com/1629-phantom-2013-dvd-release-date.html


I didn't notice it hit theaters so I assume it's a DTV movie, but sounds rather interesting. will have to at least redbox it


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> I didn't notice it hit theaters so I assume it's a DTV movie, but sounds rather interesting. will have to at least redbox it


It had a very limited theater engagement in March:
Opening Weekend:
$470,000 (USA) (1 March 2013)
Budget:
$18,000,000 (estimated)

Sourced from IMDB


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up - I like both actors, but I had not seen any news of this one.


----------

